# Teaching a hyper dog the Schutzhund Heel...



## Schutzund_Girl (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone give me some tips on training an INCREDIBLY hyper dog the Schutzhund Heel? She knows all her other commands but refuses to heel more than 2-3 steps. She doesn't lose interest, she is incredibly focused, but prefers to be facing you walking backwards or swings her butt out so she's walking sideways. She knows the "Watch" command and I tried telling her "watch" and walking slowly with hr between me and a fence so she couldn't "swing out" and she got the idea, but it was lost very quickly when the fence ended. Please give me any tips you have as my dog HATES being still ;-) I am looking to get her BH sometime later this year if she ever learns to heel. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

How old is the dog? What type of training has she had? What breed?


What you're describing sounds like a dog who's maybe a bit too eager to work the command. That ain't a bad place to be. If you observe her carefully, one thing you will notice is that she is not "up" all the time. Dogs, like every other carbon based lifeform, have daily cycles during which their energy levels and focus varies. With my "incredibly hyper" (and difficult to focus) Golden, I would drop everything to train when I saw it was the right time to train. If I could only get 5 minutes--or even 6 seconds--of good work in, I found it far more efficacious than trying to work a 20 minute session when it was convenient for me but when he was far out of the zone.

Some dogs think they have a better way to do things, than what we want. You can certainly use that to your advantage, as well. Much better that than a dog who is disinterested.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I would keep doing it along the fenceline until she gets it. I don't know anything about Schutzhund, but that's how I taught my dog to walk and sit straight.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Keep doing the fence/wall work. You might also want to teach Close or Get It In.
A wooden dowel helps for that training....just slight pressure or a light tap on the flanks to move the dog closer/straighter.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Just cause I'm curious what is the difference between a Standard heeling program and Schutzhund heeling program. In Schutzhund they have what they call a German left about but all else is the same.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Just cause I'm curious what is the difference between a Standard heeling program and Schutzhund heeling program. In Schutzhund they have what they call a German left about but all else is the same.


That is what I thought too.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to ask you this.

Is your dog actually forging ahead, simply losing focus for some reason, or merely 'working wide'? I know you said she is retaining focus, but it only takes a moment to lose it even if she then puts her eyes on you again. 


It's sometimes hard for a handler - especially a novice - to tell the difference without having the team being observed by a skilled trainer. Different approaches depending on what it is.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

> In Schutzhund they have what they call a German left about


O/T but Marge and I love doing this


----------



## Schutzund_Girl (Jul 26, 2009)

In Schutzhund the dog makes eye contact with you at all times instead of just remaining in the heel position. If you youtube schutzhund obedience you'll see what i mean. 

Also she isn't losing focus, she just seems to be so eager to get ahead... I think she is anticipating the reward (as I originally was rewarding her with a bite on the tug) If heeling was done in front facing me she would be perfect at it ;-) She never breaks focus to go after other objects or look away she just seems that she has to much energy to have it all in one controlled spot.

To answer the other question, she is 3 years (I know it's old for shutzhund training but she's my learning dog before I get my my Malinois in the next year or two)


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> In Schutzhund they have what they call a German left about





> O/T but Marge and I love doing this


Sorry to continue with the O/T... but what is this? I did some quick searches and found nothing.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

It's basically that your dog does a right finish moving around you as you turn the other way. You both wind up making an about turn.. your dog is moving to the right, you're turning to the left. It's a sign in Rally  I thikn they call it the Left About Turn.



> 29
> Left About Turn
> While heeling, the handler makes a U turn to his/her left, while the dog goes around to its right behind the handler and back to heel position (the Schutzhund about turn).


http://www.rallyobedience.com/RallyChart-AKC.htm


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Image on the CARO sign might help the visual a little.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I was looking for that  couldn't find it lol


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I believe it was originally called the military walk-by and was part of drill team patterns for dogs/handlers. A variation on this is the dog sitting in front...a call to heel and the handler and dog immediately start a heel pattern (dog has to move very quickly or get stepped on).


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Try teaching her to target (touch) your left hand. Then use that to keep her in heel position. Hold your left hand where you want her nose to be (so roughly at your waist).


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*ahem*

Here is an Asko von der Lutter son, demonstrating an extremely intense schutzhund heeling practice session. Note his crazy awesome left about

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzIjMhZQa3Y


----------

